# GeForce GTX 480 PCB and Cooling Assembly Pictured



## btarunr (Mar 2, 2010)

Sources wanting anonymity sent these pictures of PCB and cooling assembly to sections of the media. The PCB is that of the GeForce GTX 480, and is NVIDIA's reference design. It gives away a fair amount of information about the card that has created quite some hype over the months, which is slated for release on March 26. To begin with, the GF100 GPU on which GTX 480 is based, uses essentially the same type of package as the GT200 and G80. To help cool the large die (with a 3 billion-strong transistor count), an integrated heatspreader (IHS) is used. However, unlike with the G80 and GT200 (past two generations of extreme performance GPUs from NVIDIA), the display logic is integrated into the GPU package, instead of being spun off into NVIO processors. 

With 12 memory chips on board, the GPU connects to them over a 384-bit wide memory interface. The reference design board is expected to have 1536 MB (1.5 GB) of memory on it. There's also an unusual amount of simplicity to the board design and choice of components. The GPU is powered by a 6-phase vGPU circuit using more standard DPAK MOSFETs. There is a 2-phase vMem circuit. With wide open spaces in the PCB, NVIDIA actually made two cutouts to help the blower's air intake. 



 




Power is drawn from an 8-pin and a 6-pin power connector. Fan connects over a standard 4-pin PWM controlled line, while the white 2-pin connector in the picture powers an illuminated GeForce logo on the top of the card (next to the power inputs). Connectivity includes two DVI-D, and a mini HDMI connector. The PCB itself seems to be about as long as reference GeForce GTX 280 boards. The cooling assembly doesn't show off lavish use of copper, but looks equally complex as older cooling assemblies by the company for such GPUs. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

I so wanna see sum benchies


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 2, 2010)

Good idea for the blower holes...its a good looking card.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2010)

why no copper? all those complaints about insane levels of heat and still a crappy cooler on the bright side it has heat pipes 

reminds me of that 9800GX2


----------



## btarunr (Mar 2, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> why no copper? all those complaints about insane levels of heat and still a crappy cooler?
> 
> reminds me of that 9800GX2



It could be nickel-plated copper for all we know. It's not 'looking' rich in copper is all that was said.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2010)

it actually looks like a decent cooler from what I can tell. now word on pricing yet?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has, also why black out the PCI-E slot connector? 

On a side note its looking good.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 2, 2010)

The VRM area looks very clean but there's no evenly spaced or centered mounting holes around.  It will be interesting to see what aftermarket cooling companies come up with for that (besides the obvious thermal tape solution).


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 2, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has, also why black out the PCI-E slot connector?
> 
> On a side note its looking good.



Because thats nVidias secret weapon, it lies all in those plugs


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 2, 2010)

gvblake22 said:


> The VRM area looks very clean but there's no evenly spaced or centered mounting holes around.  It will be interesting to see what aftermarket cooling companies come up with for that (besides the obvious thermal tape solution).



I worry that dust will effect them after time with them blow hole for the fan to cool them.Interesting pcb design though.


----------



## arroyo (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it's fake, but far better than nVidia showed at GTC. I don't believe that high end card would have 2 pin fan connector and 4 pin at the same time. Solder joints looks like elements were glued to pcb, not soldered.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It could be nickel-plated copper for all we know. It's not 'looking' rich in copper is all that was said.



yeah, but as we all know copper is still the best all i mean is that, it's ironic that they have stated that it produces too much heat and no copper in the heatsink


----------



## btarunr (Mar 2, 2010)

arroyo said:


> I don't believe that high end card would have 2 pin fan connector and 4 pin at the same time. Solder joints looks like elements were glued to pcb, not soldered.



Did you even bother to read the text?



Bo$$ said:


> yeah, but as we all know copper is still the best all i mean is that, it's ironic that they have stated that it produces too much heat and no copper in the heatsink



Nickel-plated copper is copper minus the oxidisation over time.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 2, 2010)

I had an XFX card like that, same connector for the light to except it was one that you could see via the side


----------



## Roph (Mar 2, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has, also why black out the PCI-E slot connector?
> 
> On a side note its looking good.



Likely there is a serial number or some other way that Nvidia for to identify exactly which card these pictures are from, and the leaker doesn't want to get in trouble


----------



## JATownes (Mar 2, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has, also why black out the PCI-E slot connector?
> 
> On a side note its looking good.



If I am not mistaken the "anonymous" individuals blacked out those areas that contain identifying information, i.e. model numbers/labels.  This way they cannot be identified and crucified by Nvidia.  Just my thoughts...

Edit: Damn Roph beat me to it.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 2, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has, also why black out the PCI-E slot connector?
> 
> On a side note its looking good.



LOL. It's not the power connectors they wanted to hide.  It's the codes printed on them what they want to hide. Nvidia could trace them and find out who leaked the shots. And it would have consequences, that's for sure: prablably a partner loosing any advantages they could have obtained over the time and the person who did it would be fired inmediately.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 2, 2010)

lol fake, everything blacked out, so this is about as useless as the woodscrew fermi.   sorry but i could take any gtx series card in photo shop and make this......and i hardly know how to use photo shop, and for all you know this is a gtx 200 series card with a new pcb design for the next batch of renaming

Lol look guz its fermi


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Nickel-plated copper is copper minus the oxidisation over time.



althought they can do that with aluminium, more like a paint coating rather that a plating really


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 2, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> lol fake, everything blacked out, so this is about as useless as the woodscrew fermi.   sorry but i could take any gtx series card in photo shop and make this......and i hardly know how to use photo shop, and for all you know this is a gtx 200 series card with a new pcb design for the next batch of renaming



12 memory modules = 384 bit memory interface = GTX480 or = 8800 GTX/Ultra


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2010)

Why bother blacking out the power connectors and pci-e ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Why bother blacking out the power connectors and pci-e ?



Why can't people read?

It is because there are identifying marks that were blacked out so that the person releasing the pictures doesn't get in trouble with nVidia.

There is probably a PCB number and serial number silk screened on the PCB near the PCI-E connector, a sticker on the power connectors, and obviously a serial number on the GPU itself.  All number that could be tracked back to the original person that released the photos.

Whoever it is, they are in good enough with nVidia to get a sample, so I highly doubt they want to loose that privilage.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Mar 2, 2010)

How long is that bad boy? Might have to upgrade because my HD5870 does not support Photoshop CS4 and it keep jittering when moving object around


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2010)

my_name_is_earl said:


> How long is that bad boy? Might have to upgrade because my HD5870 does not support Photoshop CS4 and it keep jittering when moving object around





btarunr said:


> illuminated GeForce logo on the top of the card (next to the power inputs). Connectivity includes two DVI-D, and a mini HDMI connector.* The PCB itself seems to be about as long as reference GeForce GTX 280 boards.* The cooling assembly doesn't show off lavish use of copper, but looks equally complex as older cooling assemblies by the company for such GPUs.



Another person who failed to read?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 2, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Why can't people read?
> 
> It is because there are identifying marks that were blacked out so that the person releasing the pictures doesn't get in trouble with nVidia.
> 
> ...



I was in a rush to get to football that's why I didn't read it. I'd glanced over the picture.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like a 8+6 power from the pics. Well, at least it is not 8+8


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Mar 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Another person who failed to read?



Another case of fail to reply the proper question.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 3, 2010)

its about damn time. so many ppl wanted nvidia to announce and show the cards. now they do and everyone is a nay sayer. idk looks legit to me. I opened it in photoshop looks real


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 3, 2010)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Another case of fail to reply the proper question.



He quoted the part on btarunr's article where your question is answered, it's as long as a reference GTX280. Don't argue about such a stupid thing, please.


----------



## war_pig (Mar 3, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> lol fake, everything blacked out, so this is about as useless as the woodscrew fermi.   sorry but i could take any gtx series card in photo shop and make this......and i hardly know how to use photo shop, and for all you know this is a gtx 200 series card with a new pcb design for the next batch of renaming
> 
> Lol look guz its fermi
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/23a.jpg



there is no single-gpu card fron nvidia with holes like those in pcb


----------



## department76 (Mar 3, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has



they didn't want people to see the "feed me" notes written in


----------



## M3T4LM4N222 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fan cutout on the PCB and a nickplated cooler w/ heatpipes. Sounds like it runs hot?


----------



## tastegw (Mar 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Nickel-plated copper is copper minus the oxidisation over time.



doesnt it take many years for that to happen,

the copper on outdoor AC units along beaches can still last for years, maybe no more than 10, but when was the last time you used a 10 year old video card.

imo nickel plating is just over doing it, or just plain ol eye candy.

just plain copper (not the soft kind) is all you need imo.


----------



## Cleorina (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow... this soon be my next upgrade for GC...

I hope it can beat 5970 with just this one card...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 3, 2010)

I knew thats why they blacked out parts of the GPU, but I didn't think there would be any identifying markings on the power plugs and PCI-E slot.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 3, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> Fail on the blacking out, we can still tell from those pics what power plugs it has, also why black out the PCI-E slot connector?



Because it had identifiable markings on the top of the plug. Some venders put their logo there.


----------



## Tannhäuser (Mar 3, 2010)

Even if this is a fake, I have one question that bothers me most: is there hope, that the manufacturers of graphics cards got rid of that nasty problem with screaming copper coils/conductors I've experienced with a GTX285? Believe me, I will never buy a card with SUCH horror noises: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAnLxMyapOs
As I'm an user with a silent sys, this is most disturbing. Whatever the speed may be ... and no, you can't get rid of it always when deactivating vsync.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 3, 2010)

Of course they have. MSI has come up with what it calls "Solid State Chokes" (SSCs), that have low core energy loss and zero noise. Gigabyte uses ferrite core chokes on its UDV graphics cards, manufacturers who use many vGPU phases end up minimizing that noise because there's lesser load on each choke, cards that use digital PWM multiphase inductors have no noise.


----------



## Tannhäuser (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice. Those are good news!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2010)

^ Tannhauser as Wagner's Opera or Tannhauser the Archangel's cannon?


----------



## Tannhäuser (Mar 3, 2010)

Tannhäuser from Wagner's Opera AND from the "Tannhäuser Gate" from Blade Runner.


----------



## audiotranceable (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a man and a women doing the Voodoo dance in the forest of Nvidia land with all the magic faeries dancing to What is love.

*drool* *sigh* *Oh yeah baby don't stop*


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

war_pig said:


> there is no single-gpu card fron nvidia with holes like those in pcb



+ one to this, I was going to call him out on this too, this is a PCB I've never seen.

I've seen a fair few in my time as well 




@ Cleorina, don't you think you should maybe wait for reviews before deciding to buy the card? 


Won't be getting one of these myself, settled on 5770 now, will grab another one later if I need more power, for now @1ghz its plenty.


----------



## Tannhäuser (Mar 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> @ Cleorina, don't you think you should maybe wait for reviews before deciding to buy the card?



Enthusiasm is good for your health.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bad for your wallet when it comes to hardware though


----------



## wolf (Mar 3, 2010)

I really like the holes in the pcb for the blower fan to get fresh air from the back of the card, tip top idea IMO.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone notice anything wrong with these pictures...


----------



## btarunr (Mar 3, 2010)

Gigabyte got used to "ATI HD 5000"  who didn't?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2010)

^^

What about the other one?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 3, 2010)

Memory sizes typo.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## Tannhäuser (Mar 3, 2010)

Good eyes. But still it COULD be real, coz of the amount of letters on this button.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 3, 2010)

It is real, and Gigabyte is going to shell out some money on printing little "GeForce 400 Series" and "1280 MB" stickers if it's already made tons of these cartons, and even more, if it's already shipped them to an OEM for packing.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone has the uncensored pics? Having a hard time getting off.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 3, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Anyone has the uncensored pics? Having a hard time getting off.



I didn't know you get off looking at serial numbers. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 3, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Exactly!



I think the GTX 470 box looks like a blacked out 8 to me,Also the mix bag like the other guys said about the 5000 and the memory typo.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I think the GTX 470 box looks like a blacked out 8 to me,Also the mix bag like the other guys said about the 5000 and the memory typo.



I'm sorry but I don't understand.


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 3, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> *I think the GTX 470 box looks like a blacked out 8 to me*,Also the mix bag like the other guys said about the 5000 and the memory typo.



I thought the same at very first glance, but the 8 has a dent (idk how to call it) in the middle so that it looks more like an 8. Look closely.

The boxes are "real" (read below) without a doubt.



btarunr said:


> It is real, and Gigabyte is going to shell out some money on printing little "GeForce 400 Series" and "1280 MB" stickers if it's already made tons of these cartons, and even more, if it's already shipped them to an OEM for packing.



I don't think that. This is what KainX mentioned in the GTX400 series thread:



KainXS said:


> just mockup boxes for the show, they're not fake but not real either like empty cellphones you find in a store



I agree 100% with this.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 3, 2010)

Does the impression left on the TIM look like it is DHT cooling used on their cooling part?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> It is real, and Gigabyte is going to shell out some money on printing little "GeForce 400 Series" and "1280 MB" stickers if it's already made tons of these cartons, and even more, if it's already shipped them to an OEM for packing.



Yep, I've got a HIS HD4670 box down in my basement that I got the week the cards came out.  There are a few places on the box where they just put little black stickers over the printing...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 3, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> Does the impression left on the TIM look like it is DHT cooling used on their cooling part?



Yes, it does use a design like HDT. I wish they used high end TIM like MX-3 though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Yes, it does use a design like HDT. I wish they used high end TIM like MX-3 though.



waaaa?







It has heatpipes yes, but that base is clearly a just a flat base, they probably just apply the TIM in streaks.

( note there's more tim lines then heatpipes , if those lines were from DHT there would be 5 heatpipes, not 4)


----------



## Benetanegia (Mar 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> ( note there's more tim lines then heatpipes , if those lines were from DHT there would be 5 heatpipes, not 4)



Yeah, but note that the 4 heatpipes on the right are perfectly lined with the tim lines. I don't know what to think, honestly. But I tend to think they ARE the heatpipes. Maybe there's a hidden heatpipe that goes in a different direction.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess time will tell : ]


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool, now release the cards already so ATI will drop their prices.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> waaaa?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-02/23c.jpg
> 
> ...



It is a HDT design.  

TIM just applied in streaks? 

That is not feasible with an underlying pattern as seen in the photo, and due to the core being flat with applied pressure would flatten it out and rule out that bizzare theory.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> It is a HDT design.
> 
> TIM just applied in streaks?





yes using a machine with 5 nosles in order to evenly distribute the TIM every time.]



it's what it looks like to me, especially considering the lines of tim are raised rather then indented/same level as they would be if it was tim building up between heatpipes.


edit* at your edit, you'd be surprised when it comes to cheap shitty tim .

I've had lines on old matrox video cards ( only 2) and there is not shitting way they had heatpipes let alone DHT XD


If it is DHT, I will eat my words I assure you, how ever its just to perfect in my opinion, if it is DHT its the best implementation I've ever seen.


----------



## cscgo (Mar 4, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> It is a HDT design.
> 
> TIM just applied in streaks?
> 
> That is not feasible with an underlying pattern as seen in the photo, and due to the core being flat with applied pressure would flatten it out and rule out that bizzare theory.



Looks like 5 bare heatpipes to me.  Glad graphics cards are finally starting move to having the heatpipes directly on the chip like high end CPU heatsinks have been doing for years now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Having just calibrated my screen properly, I'm starting to see that it could be DHT as well now.

Still wondering where that 5th heatpipe goes to.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zoom in and focus on the core, it definitely looks like DHT.  It is especially evident at the top left corner, you can see there is something going on with the base, it isn't just the TIM.






As for the 5th heatpipe, maybe there isn't one.  The 5th space might just be a filler, to make the base large enough to cover the entire IHS of the GPU.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 4, 2010)

I blame getting old before my time or something!

*scarpers*


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 4, 2010)

It is HDT, was saying that couple days back in the GTX 4xx discussion, but no-one found it interesting? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1789239&postcount=1792

Anyhow, GTX 280 had seven (7) heatpipes, this one has at least those 5. I'll link a picture here from accelero thread in a moment. edit: 4th picture here gives an idea where rest of the pipes go: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1282201&postcount=11

Compare the base to my avatar and just think NVIDIA-amount of TIM on top of it and that is what you get. They like to slap it a lot!

Also the suction force is massive with the IHS and you can't rotate, so you end with some paste 'ripped' upwards.



cscgo said:


> Looks like 5 bare heatpipes to me.  Glad graphics cards are finally starting move to having the heatpipes directly on the chip like high end CPU heatsinks have been doing for years now.



Both AMD and Intel have IHS in their CPU making direct touch more usable. Only NVIDIA has GPU IHS and only GT200 series and Fermi. You have 5 pipes you need 5 pipes area to cool, bare core would only touch about 3.



DaedalusHelios said:


> Yes, it does use a design like HDT. I wish they used high end TIM like MX-3 though.


The stock NVIDIA paste isn't that bad, they just use too much of it  But now it actually works in this case, as the extra paste fills the heatpipe sidewall holes and doesn't need any fancy to the pipes application that would add cost.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 4, 2010)

Will weight be an issue that is the question... The 5870/5970 was getting fairly heavy to support itself...


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2010)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Will weight be an issue that is the question... The 5870/5970 was getting fairly heavy to support itself...



I dunno about that... having held Nvidia's dumbbell, the 9800GX2, Im thinking that they're still pretty safe with weight...

Although coolers are 95% of the card, so you may be right.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah cause the coolers look like they are made of a heavier metal....

But of course they would test these things before release so they would compensate somewhere...


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2010)

If I was a board partner, I would come out with a 480GTX Hot'n'Heavy edition.







^^ that would be sort of what my card design would look like. 

Dont lie... you would buy one.  I know im getting 2


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 4, 2010)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Will weight be an issue that is the question... The 5870/5970 was getting fairly heavy to support itself...



GTX 280 stock cooler is 548g, doubt this is any heavier. And the cooler mount to the back bracket with couple screws to lessen the load on the card. Accelero GTX280 is 632g and the double core version is even more. Still it's quite a lot when people get scared of 1kg CPU coolers


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> GTX 280 stock cooler is 548g, doubt this is any heavier. And the cooler mount to the back bracket with couple screws to lessen the load on the card. Accelero GTX280 is 632g and the double core version is even more. Still it's quite a lot when people get scared of 1kg CPU coolers



as long as you use the case screwholes, honestly you should be fine...  the 9800GX2 weighed 1.1kg. so... yeah... no way theyre gonna beat that this time unless that cooler is made of iron/lead/depleted uranium.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 9, 2010)

A Noctua NH-D14 Dual Radiator cpu cooler weighs 900g without fans and they hang out perpendicular from the mobo.  My old GTX295 weighed a ton.  Almost any card will be secure as long as it is attached with the retaining screws.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 9, 2010)

phanbuey said:


> If I was a board partner, I would come out with a 480GTX Hot'n'Heavy edition.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100303/geforce-gtx-280-07-03-08.jpg
> 
> ...



Nasty. You centered the image wrong on that mock up. I am glad it wasn't in "detail" on the cover you used.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 9, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Nasty. You centered the image wrong on that mock up. I am glad it wasn't in "detail" on the cover you used.



I could get you one in detail .


----------



## cdawall (Mar 9, 2010)

really doesn't look any different from any other nvidia design hopefully it proves me wrong but isn't this just a pair of GTX285's superglued together talking as one? kinda like the GTX285 is just a pair of G92's glued together


----------



## a_ump (Mar 9, 2010)

cdawall said:


> really doesn't look any different from any other nvidia design hopefully it proves me wrong but isn't this just a pair of GTX285's superglued together talking as one? kinda like the GTX285 is just a pair of G92's glued together



whoa!!! lol where'd u get that idea. where u been cdawall? GF100(GTX 4XX series) is a new architecture, i can't explain everything but here's a link that should help u understand teh difference. I've never heard that the GT200 was G92's glued together either, i suppose it could be seen that way. HD 5XXX imo is closest you can get to previous GPU's glued together. Exactly double of everything.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 9, 2010)

a_ump said:


> whoa!!! lol where'd u get that idea. where u been cdawall? GF100(GTX 4XX series) is a new architecture, i can't explain everything but here's a link that should help u understand teh difference. I've never heard that the GT200 was G92's glued together either, i suppose it could be seen that way. HD 5XXX imo is closest you can get to previous GPU's glued together. Exactly double of everything.



Very true.  Though, oddly enough, GT200 was just a beefed up G92(not two glued together, just beefed up), similar to RV770 being a beefed up RV670.  This is why the G92 cards worked perfectly as mid-range parts to the GT200 parts, and really why nVidia did not need to make a new GPU to fill that role.  Of course that lead to all the renaming BS...


----------



## Csokis (Mar 10, 2010)

Stalker: CoP Benchmark:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 10, 2010)

I definitely want the Catalytic 10.3 driver set - f'ing awesome! Csokis, any chance of a link to the full article?


----------



## Csokis (Mar 10, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I definitely want the Catalytic 10.3 driver set - f'ing awesome! Csokis, any chance of a link to the full article?



Here, http://bbs.pczilla.net/viewthread.php?tid=7331


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicely done, maybe include the screenshot of the benchmark settings (this one) in your post so the results make more sense.


----------



## Csokis (Mar 10, 2010)

> Only 4 partners will launch Fermi (this might be for Europe only) and XFX won't be one.
> Cards won't ship until 1 or 2 weeks after launch. though partner availability in May will be quite bigger.
> 
> NV Hopes to get the speeds from the B1 chip that everyone is expecting from the launch chips. So we're a couple of months away from seeing the true GF100 performance.


_Source: http://forum.beyond3d.com/showpost.php?p=1404899&postcount=3138_


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2010)

a_ump said:


> whoa!!! lol where'd u get that idea. where u been cdawall? GF100(GTX 4XX series) is a new architecture, i can't explain everything but here's a link that should help u understand teh difference. I've never heard that the GT200 was G92's glued together either, i suppose it could be seen that way. HD 5XXX imo is closest you can get to previous GPU's glued together. Exactly double of everything.



its still the same design NV has been using since the ti4X00 series and like you both said GT200 was a beefed up G92 i just voted it was two glued together in effect thats what i see it as. until i see fermi on the street and it actually behaves differently that the current NV cards which are just bigger and bigger brothers to the last card i still think its just a bloated ti4200 with fancy gizmos attached

the slogan should be "fermi old tech with a fancy new cooler!"






ahh look its the original


----------



## a_ump (Mar 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> its still the same design NV has been using since the ti4X00 series and like you both said GT200 was a beefed up G92 i just voted it was two glued together in effect thats what i see it as. until i see fermi on the street and it actually behaves differently that the current NV cards which are just bigger and bigger brothers to the last card i still think its just a bloated ti4200 with fancy gizmos attached
> 
> the slogan should be "fermi old tech with a fancy new cooler!"



um...i have to dissagree there cause G80 definitely brought a change in their design. had to of


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

a_ump said:


> um...i have to dissagree there cause G80 definitely brought a change in their design. had to of



same basic design


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 11, 2010)

cdawall said:


> same basic design



PCB design perhaps, but the GPU tech is very different. Read whitepapers and you will see it is the evolution of GPU technology. Nvidia and ATi do it so what is your point? You do have one right?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 11, 2010)

DaedalusHelios said:


> PCB design perhaps, but the GPU tech is very different. Read whitepapers and you will see it is the evolution of GPU technology. Nvidia and ATi do it so what is your point? You do have one right?



no point whatsoever i'm just tired of waiting on a GPU that probably isn't going to be an improvement


----------

